# daniel the chiweenie



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

he's long coat mini long haired dachshund cross long coat chihuahua and 11 weeks old monday


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

He certainly is a weenie Chi.

A bonny little soul if I must say.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

:yikes: gimme gimme gimme.
He's gorgeous!


----------



## sammylou100 (Jun 11, 2012)

He is gorgeous, we have a Chiweenie too, called Monty. When he was a puppy he was a ball of fluff, now he's really taken on the sausagey features of his mum (he's 9 months now) and is getting very long! I love my chiweenie baby!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww !!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

He's very sweet looking


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

awww, how sweet! Nice to see another Chiweenie on the forum!

My girl Hannah is also alot more 'weenie' looking then Chi! Most of the ones Ive seen seem to favour the daxie side...


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

they are a strange cross i must say but i wouldn't say no to owning one, there gorgeous. what a lovely looking boy you have i saw a pic of him earlier and i shouted out AWWW and my partner was like what lol. hehe


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

he is just adorable 

Congratulations


----------



## sammylou100 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's funny, they really do grab a lot of attention, I actually had one woman pull over at the side of the road to ask me what breed he was! Of course this means it takes forever to get anywhere with him because people are always asking about him!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

sammylou100 said:


> It's funny, they really do grab a lot of attention, I actually had one woman pull over at the side of the road to ask me what breed he was! Of course this means it takes forever to get anywhere with him because people are always asking about him!


i took him to town for the first time yesterday and loads of people stopped to say hello to him, i also had dai & dinky with me, i went into the works book shop and i bought him a monkey toy and he loves it, i had to carry the monky with him as he didn't want to leave it go 

giving uncle dai a kiss









with his mum and favourite toy









finally the three hooligans dai, dinky & daniel


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

So so so so cute!


----------



## sammylou100 (Jun 11, 2012)

He is a real beauty!


----------

